# Real Cowboy



## badger (May 9, 2005)

A beautiful young woman walks up to a cowboy sitting at the bar.
Are you a real cowboy? she asks.

Well, said the cowboy, I spend all day, every day, breaking horses, herding cattle, roping, branding, mending fences, repairing saddles......so I guess you could say I'm a real cowboy.

The girl says, I'm a lesbian........I spend all day, every day thinking about women, making love to women, being with women I think of nothing but women.

A second woman comes into the bar and walks up to the cowboy and says....
Are you a real cowboy?....

The cowboy replies......Well I always thought I was, but I've just found out I'm a lesbian.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Ya! I know, used think I was a salesman once! Now I think I'm retired & all along I've just been looking for a boiler suit & comfortable shoes! :lol:


----------

